# Tusa Platina Evolution BCD - Need Inflator Assembly



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just acquired a Tusa Platina Evolution BC and the inflator hose assembly is missing. Does anyone know where I could find one and what type I need to get? I need the entire assembly from the back of the bc all the way up to the inflate/deflate assembly...


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

I have the same BCD and had a problem with my inflator. I took it to Gulf Coast Divers on key st. in Mobile and they fixed it P.D.Q. and was pretty cheap.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok. I will probably take it in to the dive shop and see what they can do with it. Does the hose just screw in to the air bladder on the back of the bc?


----------

